# Redfish Spots - possible World Record Caught



## Lav20

My co-worker today received a call from his sister who was fishing in Corpus area this am. She hooked into a red and when she finally brought it in it was covered with spots. The Tx record is 500 or so reported this could have more. I started counting and got half way from the tail on one side and was at 160. We are going to get better pics and can post later. Also are going to call Tx Parks. Wild looking fish. Also it fought very hard and made a jump at the end of the fight, which is odd. It was 28 inches and 8+ lbs.


----------



## Reel Blessed

WOW! You could have won a couple categories in a tournament.


----------



## Fishtexx

Very cool, thanks for sharing. Spot pot winner in any tournament !!!


----------



## Silverspoon

*WOW!*

 I do believe I would have to have that one skin mounted!


----------



## The Machine

hybrid redspeck


----------



## JDHERNANDEZ

that is awesome!!! i've never seen anything like that!!!


----------



## RussellG

Not sure that there is a record catagory for that, but that is a beautiful hatchery fish, it would def be on my wall if I caught it. Congrats.

rg


----------



## Tail'in around

thats sweet looking, where did you catch it at.....Dow locks.....j/k...but no really


----------



## Speckwrangler

OMG! A red that thinks it's a trout with all them spots on it and jumping... LOL! Cool!


----------



## metal man

I DO believe thats a speckeled redfish. Must of had jungle fever!!!!


----------



## bayourat

Tail'in around said:


> thats sweet looking, where did you catch it at.....Dow locks.....j/k...but no really


Nah the STP cooling pond...


----------



## live2fish-fish2live

cool fish


----------



## mastercylinder60

speckled redfish. resulted from an accidental inter-species breeding of a speckled trout and a redfish. thought to have become extinct back at the turn of the 20th century. very rare find, indeed.


----------



## wading_fool

thats a snaggletooth speckleback rubber lip, very rare indeed..........pretty cool I think I would have to have it skin mounted as well


----------



## 22fish

It is a unique looking red for sure.


----------



## redlegg

WOW!!!!!!!!!


----------



## spot n dot guy

Did not know reds could catch the black chicken pox. Catch of a lifetime! COOL!


----------



## Thin Water Tracker

Here is a link to another one at look like it from Fiorida 6.5 lbs with 606 spots.
http://saltfishing.about.com/b/2007/12/27/a-redfish-with-over-600-spots-you-gotta-see-this-one.htm


----------



## Mojo281

Very impressive catch there!!! It's def a wall hanger!!!


----------



## sabobas

i can't even catch one with normal spots lately.....nice fish


----------



## NateTxAg

Wow thats a BEAUTIFUL fish!! I would look great on the wall!!


----------



## J3kings

Beautiful red


----------



## Big Fish

Thats a really cool redfish. Id have to take it to the taxidermist.


----------



## SpeckReds

Would make a nice mount. I have seen some from La. that have so many spots that the Redfish is almost solid black. Someone posted a picture of one on here a while back.


----------



## tpool

That is AWESOME!!!

I thought Texas record was 117 spots??? If so, you got that beat by at least 3x...

T-BONE


----------



## Garwood57

Nice, on the wall for sure!


----------



## Lav20

*Another Picture of this red alive*

Here is the other side of this Red.


----------



## twitch-twitch-reel

that is sooooo cool!


----------



## Spec-Rig.006

Happens with regularity in farm/pond raised and released reds ... most of them never make it to the bay systems though ... must have been an escapee ... !

Nice fish ... ! I hope he finds a place on your wall ... ! If you need a good taxidermist let me know ...


----------



## spitfire

That's a freaky looking fish!!!!


----------



## muddnasty

right now i'd settle for a red with 1 spot or no spots, i don't care, i just want a freakin redfish.lol Nice fish though


----------



## The Machine

huddnasty where do you fish at, I'll put you on some reds


----------



## wishiniwasfishin

The Machine said:


> hybrid redspeck


Exactly what I was thinking. Where "spots" stop and simply "colored scales" start. Cool fish no matter what. I'd also vote for a skin mount.


----------



## Sweet Action

Awesome fish!! Will make an awesome mount to!


----------



## FishinHippie

that fish would definatly be getting a free ride to the wall!! Skin mount!!


----------



## Tiny

New species... Texas Speckledreddrum.


----------



## bzrk180

WOW!! BEEEEEEE-utiful fish!


----------



## fish fry

That is a pretty Redfish. It would definitely go on my wall! I went to the redfish farm down close to Texas City a few years back and they told me that the farm raised ones don't have spots because when they are fry they are not exposed to direct sunlight. Any thruth to that?


----------



## Jason Slocum

*Its in the Genes!*

Must have a genetic abnormailty. Where the ocellate (eyespot) gene got crossed or copied onto the scales. Cool fish! Jason Slocum


----------



## jammih

Nice pictures, thanks for sharing. CRAZZY


----------



## chris33

i believe i heard someone call them "calico" redfish. I've also heard there aren't that rare in the eastern part of the gulf. Nice fish!


----------



## Rusty S

Farm raised fish definitely have spots. rs


----------

